# K2 Raygun Pop 2022 + Burton Step On Binding 2023 + DC Control BOA Step On 2022



## GTT (5 mo ago)

Got a lot of advice from this forum and this is my first set. I thought it might help others if I share some of my experience here. 
I'm 5'11" /165lbs and my shoe size 7.5/8. 
The exact size2 I got are: 
Snowboard: 156cm
Binding: small
Boots: 7.0

I could only speak as a beginner. having been riding for almost 2 weeks this season. ( my only prior experience was a one lesson from last year ).

First of all, the board. Last year I didn't like rental board that came with the lesson. It was wabbly and unstable. It just went wherever it wanted. Maybe it was too soft. 

Anyways, the moment I stepped on the new board, I can feel it's very stable. As a matter of fact, I could barely bend the board holding one end with the other end on the floor, while pushing down in the middle. Its flex is 6 but feels very stiff for me. I don't feel any wabbly like the rentals last year but still can make turns almost effortless ( I still fall but I can clearly tell the difference between me lacking of technique and the boarding trying to do its own way. ) . 

Secondly, the bindings. I got some challenges in the first few days getting in/out but after learning to make the shelf on the slope, it's pretty easy. Boots are locked in very securely ( I'm not riding fast/aggressively as well). 
a few things I wish could be made better are: 
a) the heel side is supposed to have two clicks, but often times you couldnt really tell/feel the 2nd one. So I need to stomp/jump a few times just to make sure. 
b) it's a bit more difficult to lock in the outer side than the inner side. I had to lean really towards the tail to get the click. maybe the Small bindings are still too big for my shoe size? not sure. 
c) i wish it could be easier to get out without having to move your knee back and forward by twisting the foot. it's probably not an issue for others as I do have some issues with my knees. not a big fan of the twist motion to get out. 

but overall, great bindings. it feels must neat without the straps dangling. Even with the issues above, it's still a much better design than the straps in my opinion.

Lastly the boots. the size is perfect. maybe a tiny bit small on the left as I can feel the presure at the heel but after a few rides, it goes away. Very comfortable. However I wish I could've got a stiffer version of it. The tongue doesn't provide sufficient support for me, so a bit lack of responsiveness if I need to push harder on the toe side. 
My feet got cold once when the temp dropped to 20F but otherwise, they're very warm. I got some toe warmer just in case. 

Overall, very happy with the set.


----------

